# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs [استفسار] هل بالامكان تداول العملات عن طريق الاوبشن  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## hmmoor

السلام عليكم 
اسعد الله اوقات الجميع بكل خير 
او تفضلتم عندي سؤال 
هل بالامكان تداول العملات عن طريق عقود الاوبشن وتركيب عليها العقود المركبة مثل 
البترفلاي و الفريتكال و ايرون كوندور ؟
و اتمنى تذكرو لي بعض الوسطاء وخصوصا في امريكا 
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء

----------


## yamin2000

> السلام عليكم 
> اسعد الله اوقات الجميع بكل خير 
> او تفضلتم عندي سؤال 
> هل بالامكان تداول العملات عن طريق عقود الاوبشن وتركيب عليها العقود المركبة مثل 
> البترفلاي و الفريتكال و ايرون كوندور ؟
> و اتمنى تذكرو لي بعض الوسطاء وخصوصا في امريكا 
> وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء

 [COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.87)]Saxo Bank[/COLOR]

----------


## dofsh11

الاوبشن أكثر أرباح من الأسهم لكنه أكبر مخاطرة

----------


## dofsh11

تو انتبه للسؤال - اعرف الاوبشن بالاسهم فقط 
لا اعلم عن العملات

----------


## كيلوكيوي

مكن الفرق بين الابشن وعقود الخيارات ؟؟

----------


## نشوان

نعم بالامكان ذلك خاصة ولكن ليس للفرص القصيرة وهي توفر امكانية التحكم بالمخاطر بشكل أفضل عبر جميع الاستراتيجيات المركبة 
بالتوفيق

----------


## 4x1y

السلام عليكم أخي نشوان و الله زمان. هل مازلت تتداول عملات أم الأسهم فقط?!

----------


## نشوان

> السلام عليكم أخي نشوان و الله زمان. هل مازلت تتداول عملات أم الأسهم فقط?!

 اهلا وسهلا اخي الكريم ...............اينما وجدت الفرص..............بالتوفيق

----------


## متداول...

نعم صحيح الاوبشن متاح للعملات أيضا

----------


## mohammed_abdull

> السلام عليكم 
> اسعد الله اوقات الجميع بكل خير 
> او تفضلتم عندي سؤال 
> هل بالامكان تداول العملات عن طريق عقود الاوبشن وتركيب عليها العقود المركبة مثل 
> البترفلاي و الفريتكال و ايرون كوندور ؟
> و اتمنى تذكرو لي بعض الوسطاء وخصوصا في امريكا 
> وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء

 http://adfoc.us/65930479730332

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

لا يوجد عقود أوبشن في الفوركس

----------


## same2020

نعم ممكن اوبشن للفوركس

----------

